# Fontographer Bücher oder Tutorials



## Shiivva (16. Oktober 2001)

Suche Bücher oder noch besser: Tutorials zum Fontographer...
*please help*
Hab bei amazon geschaut, aber die hatten kein  einziges Buch...


----------



## Flame (16. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

http://www.andrew.cmu.edu/~twm/makefont/
http://www.find.com.au/tutorials/macromedia/fontographer/

man gehe zu google und gebe fontographer tutorials ein


----------



## Shiivva (16. Oktober 2001)

die beiden kenn ich doch schon 
(an google denke ich doch immer als erstes..)

nur habe ich gehofft, jemand hier könnte mir direkt was empfehlen, insbesondere ein Büchlein...

aber vermutlich gilt auch hier wieder learning by doing...


----------



## Flame (17. Oktober 2001)

*hmm*

so auf die schnelle nicht.

versuch doch mal bei http://www.moremedia.de
was zu finden 

oder geh inne unibücherei und frag nach books.

das ist es aber schwer, da ich nur typo bücher gefunden hab.
leider kein spezielles über fontographer. 

selbst bei:
http://www.herdt.de/

gibts nix


----------

